# Cube Shirts Store!



## splinteh (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry everyone I have decided that I will NOT be opening a cube shirt store simply because I do not have enough time. Post your ideas on Ranzha's thread. Please delete this thread.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Orange.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 10, 2010)

Various cubies scattered over a black shirt would look good in my opinion.


----------



## fazsuckz (Aug 10, 2010)

**


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Orange.



Orange is the bomb. MY friend has a light up cube shirt. Make one that solves it self.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

put a picture of a solved cube and the word "Pwned!" next to it


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 10, 2010)

Blue, red, and green.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach



i dont like those shirts, no offense

if you can do better (original poster) than would be willing to buy a few


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach
> ...



Yeah Ranzha, needs moar, err, pizzazz


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Ranzha cubing shirts aren't too great (probably due to lack of orange) but I'm luvin' his Risk one.


----------



## Logan (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...






+ ZZ (method)?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach



I LOVE THE SPEEDCUBIN ONE.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

Want a shirt that has a white cross on it and underneath it should say "speedcubin."

Want shirt in neon yellow color


----------



## splinteh (Aug 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach



Right now I think my designs are much better than yours...I'm not trying to boast or anything. Let's not make this a competition between us so yeah. Good luck with your store!

Thanks everyone for the ideas so far!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I've already started one at http://www.zazzle.com/ranzhavemodrach
> ...



And with yours!
I'm trying to GIMP things using a trackpad. It's not working very well.


----------



## angelu1125 (Aug 10, 2010)

maybe like a black shirt with a rubik's cube w/ flurro colours...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are my ideas
1)Cube exploding cubies (Like when you solve on Gabbasoft) and underneath bold, it says "Solved!"
2)A shirt with 4x4 OLL Parity and some indication of unhappiness.
3)V CUBE shirt, cause I want one.
4)Black shirt with white texting saying "I can haz second round of BLD?"
5)A picture of Feliks.
6)C4U Logo
7)Cubesmith logo?
8)Picture of a certain puzzle, like a V7, Giga/Tera-minx.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

How about a shirt Covered front and back with every puzzle imaginable!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> How about a shirt Covered front and back with every puzzle imaginable!!!



And on the sleeves! But not for long sleeves though.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > How about a shirt Covered front and back with every puzzle imaginable!!!
> ...



Lol, that may work but it'll cost quite a bit...


----------



## Olji (Aug 11, 2010)

why not: "I pwn chuck norris" with a pic of chuck struggling with a cube?


----------



## Saej (Aug 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 4)Black shirt with white texting saying "I can haz second round of BLD?"



Yes plz.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 11, 2010)

Saej said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > 4)Black shirt with white texting saying "I can haz second round of BLD?"
> ...



With a picture of very angry haiyan zhuang on it


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 11, 2010)

have a scrambled cube face all around the shirt! thats what I have thought of.
(i also used this to create a "Pink Floyd's: The Wall" shirt, with the wall allover the shirt.)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

splinteh said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Who cares about money? money is no object, you get me the shirt and I'll get you the money. Simple as can be


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 11, 2010)

I think this is a great idea. I don't have any shirt ideas myself but I'd definitely like a place to get speedcubing shirts.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember seeing one that had a digital 7.08 and said:

"YES!!"
"WOOOOOHOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay! Click this link. But I'd reccomend to wait until the price drops.  I want a black large though/


----------



## theace (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Friedrich. Pure pwnage.
2. Cross + f2l +oll + pll with pictures.
3. A picture of your favourite pll with a very happy face or of your least fav pll with an angry face.
4. A picture of a 4x4 oll parity with the words: parity. Screw you.
5. An oll sheet on the shirt.
6. A 'goals' shirt: learn to solve the cube, learn friedrich, sub 40, 30, etc
7. Sexy nude girl with a cube over her crotch: pubic's cube.
8. Type f2 pwns. Type a5 pwns.
9. Which part of (insert really long freaky algo here) do you not understand?

I'll post more as i get ideas.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 5)A picture of Feliks.



Lolol. Like anyone would wear that. That's just weird >_<


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 13, 2010)

theace said:


> 9. Which part of (insert really long freaky algo here) do you not understand?
> 
> I'll post more as i get ideas.



Excellent


----------

